# Pictures of Zoe!



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

Two of Peaches..but she's like Lighting when I get out the cam. She HATES the noise the clicker makes. Even when I don't have flash on, she freaks out. xD




































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























[/size][/align]


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very sweet and may I commend you on excellent names. 

Mind they don't get into any apple seeds though.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh no, don't worry. The apple was only in there for a few minutes. I would never leave them alone with it. No cyanide for my ratties. :}


----------



## Kirst (Jun 8, 2008)

How cute  

Is that plastic tub where they toilet? good idea if it is. Do they use it?


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Uber cuties


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

CUTE! Thanks for sharing!
Jess x


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Aw they're both adorable!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

CUTE!!!! They are so eeeeek ahhh ....ok ok...*calms down* I would like address that news paper probably not the best. It's not a very good absorbent. And I heard the ink isn't good for the ratties but im not certain on that one.

P.S. nice GTA poster lol


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Zoe looks just like my male rat Hoodie. He is a hooded bareback with a couple spots on his back, like Zoe. This is him.

[align=center]







[/align]


----------

